# Beefs gym, novice strongman comp



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

After speaking with the owners of the Gym we have decided to move the date of the competition to Sunday 20 August 2006. Hopefully, this means more of you will be able to come along as I don't beleive it clashes with any other Comps!

The Event will start at 1100hrs, if the competitors can be there for between 1000 - 1015hrs to sign in, have your blood pressure taken (See Below) and get T-Shirt etc.

As a precaution all entrants are asked to give 2 minutes of their time to have their Blood Pressure taken before the event starts to make sure they are in a suitable condition to compete in this event. Its not a big deal but if you have 'dangerously' high blood pressure surely you'd want to know before you're admitted to the local hospsital?

The Events Will be as follows:

Event 1 - Viking Press - 95kg in the hands, Max Reps in 75 Secs

Event 2 - Farmers Walk - 120kg in each hand - 20m

Event 3 - Carry and Flip - 260kg Super Yoke - 15m, 350kg Tyre - 15m

45 minute - 1 Hour Break - Demonstration Events including 2 x possible new World Records or at least World Bests (Don't know if there are these records in place) ?????

Event 4 - Conans Circle - 260kg - Max Turns

Event 5 - Loading Race - To Include:

120kg Log, 125kg Barrell, 100kg Tyre, 110kg Stone, 4 ft platform

There is a bonus point available on this last event to anyone who can also load a 180kg barrell onto a 3ft platform at the end of the loading race!

The Entrance forms will be available from Beefs Gym along with further information online from Saturday (30.04.06)

website: www.beefs.moonfruit.com

email: [email protected]


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

I rekon you should def have a go peter!!!


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

This gym is right around the corner from mine, ive had a look around it, were is this event going to be held and can anyone from any gym compete? do you live far from here pete?

Ben


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

as far as im aware, itll be held atthe gym itself. and ive asked, but im pretty sure itll be an open event, so everyone from differant gyms are elidgable.

na i live nowhere close lol!!! itd be about a 4hr drive, but worth it though.


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

i dont get wear at there gym there car park can fit about 6 cars max in it from what i rember.

yeah ill come along to this so spectate hope to see you there then pete! 

Ben


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

hope use have a good day, dont forget to take pics


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

lol, i might not be in a position to take pics, but my Mrs might be


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

And get here to wear a nice mini skirt and bring some pompoms, lol. It'll help get the test flowing.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

nah, skirts do nothing for my figure.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

oh, sorry you mean sarah.

il see what she says


----------



## Ellis (Mar 18, 2006)

yeah sorry your mrs, lol, sorry but I don't think seeing you in a mini skirt would do anything for me.


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

anyone going to this today? i should be after i shake of this nasty hangover!

Ben


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

TypeR said:


> anyone going to this today? i should be after i shake of this nasty hangover!
> 
> Ben


see you there:lift:


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

DRED said:


> see you there:lift:


cool mate see you there! is there going to be a lot of eddies/ ex eddies there? 

Ben


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

how did it go? i couldnt make it in the end!! 

Ben


----------

